# Sticky  Tournament Forum Rules



## ShakeDown

Please remember the purpose of this forum is to announce your event, not promote it. We define promoting as multiple new threads regarding the same event, or updates (replies) to an existing thread by the same individual with the sole intent of keeping the thread at the top. The only exception to this would be if the poster is a site sponsor/advertiser or has prior permission from OGF.

Any duplicate threads started in reference to the same event will be deleted without warning, as will posts that are obviously designed to promote and/or keep the thread at the top (bumping).

Our effort here is to make sure that all tournament posts have equal exposure as all others.


----------



## ShakeDown

Just a reminder...announcing and answering questions is one thing, promoting is another


----------



## alumking

I just looked through them all is someone doing that currently? I did not see anything.


----------



## ShakeDown

No sir everything is cool at the moment. Had the issue come up recently so figured I'd shoot out a reminder


----------

